# Alphacool Eisbaer 360 @ i7-6700k Temperaturen



## Tryhard (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute,

nach langem herumtesten, lesen und sogar einem WLP-Wechsel bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende  
Ich habe seit kurzem meinen neuen Rechner bestehend aus 

Be Quiet Dark Base 900
Asrock Z170 Extreme 4
DDR 4 3200 ram Trident z
i7-6700 k (nicht übertaktet)
GTX 1080 Gainward Phoenix GS
Be Quiet 550w 80+ Platinum
2x SSD

und zum kühlen halt den Eisbaer 360 +3x eloop 120

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Mein vorheriger i5-4690k auf permaturbo (3,9ghz) hatte einen Brocken 2 drauf, in Prime hat er zwar mal an den 80 gekratzt soweit ich mich erinnere, aber war nunmal auch Luftkühlung.
Von der Eisbaer vorallem mit dem 360er Radi hatte ich eigentlich gedacht dass die Temps in Prime 95 unter 80 grad liegen, was sie auch tun (65c max), wenn ich jetzt aber Cs:go starte, habe ich nach ner längeren Session plötzlich 78c max stehen- was mir irgendwie sehr hoch vorkommt.
Im idle bin ich beim Package auf 28-30c, die einzelnen cores zeigen mir im durchscnitt 22-25 an (mal 30c sprunghaft, woher auch immer das kommt). Sind diese Temps normal und ich hab mir von der Aio Wakü zu viel erwartet oder stimmt da was nicht?

Danke fürs lesen,

Gruß Daniel

noch etwas, kann mir wer sagen ob die Schläuche so i.O. sind? ich krieg die nicht montiert ohne dass sie so einen knick machen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kleiner Nachtrag: in p95 (letzte version)  komme ich mit dem 6700k auf max. 74c nach 1,5 std- zum vergleich der 4690k mit dem brocken 2 kommt auf maximal 83c( Pic angehängt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxPvtPaulaxX (25. Dezember 2016)

Also deiner erzählung nach klingt es so alsob deine gpu den innenraum so masiv aufheizt, dass die aio mit vorgewärmter luft nicht besser kühlen kann. 
Ich habe die selbe aio im selben gehäuse auf einem xeon 1230 v3 mit einer RX480 und diese probleme in der form nicht.

sehe ich das richtig das du die aio im deckel montiert hast? Habe ich auch, allerdings kann da auch das problem liegen:
ich habe bei meinem deckel die luftöffnungen mit nem dremel vergrößert, weil die so klein sind das sich die luft im deckel staut! Bei mir hat das ca 8-9 grad weniger bei der cpu gebracht, bei dir evtl. Mehr da deine gpu kräftig mit heizt 😉

Ich hatte bei bequiet angefragt wegen einem ersatzdeckel und für 17€ war er nach 2 tagen da. 

Zum trsten ob es denn wirklich daran liegt einfach mal die seitenteile offen lassen.


----------



## Grisu8 (26. Dezember 2016)

Was auch helfen könnte wäre der Einbau zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter, z.B. die unter dem Netzteil.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Dezember 2016)

Wie schon erwähnt, wenn die Temps bei Prime max. 65° sind, bei Computerspielen aber auf fast 80° steigen, dann erwärmt die Graka die von der WaKü angesaugte Luft zu sehr. Eine Möglichkeit wäre zb., die Lüfter der WaKu die warme Luft nicht durch den Radiator nach außen blasen, sondern sie die kühle Luft von außen durch den Radi ins Gehäuse saugen zu lassen. Vom Airflow her besser wäre allerdings, den Radiator an die Front zu bauen, die WaKü-Lüfter die kühle Luft von außen nach innen durch den Radi saugen zu lassen, und oben noch Gehäuselüfter am Deckel zu montieren, die die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse schaffen.


----------



## Tryhard (26. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die antworten! Mittlerweile bin ich schon etwas kühler, da ich die Volt auf 1.2 von der cpu gelocked habe. In die Front wollte ich den radi auch bauen, dafür sind die Schläuche aber zu kurz. Habe nun auch noctuas statt eloop drauf, das hat auch was gebracht.  Kannst du ein Foto von dem Deckel machen? Evtl baue ich auch noch so einen Radiator in die Front...


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Dezember 2016)

Tryhard schrieb:


> noch etwas, kann mir wer sagen ob die Schläuche so i.O. sind? ich krieg die nicht montiert ohne dass sie so einen knick machen....



Ich sehe keinen Knick. Fall du die "engen" Biegungen meinst: kein Problem.
Bevor wir rumtesten, nehme einfach mal den Deckel von deinem Gehäuse ab und schaue, ob sich die Temps verändern.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Dezember 2016)

Tryhard schrieb:


> Danke für die antworten! Mittlerweile bin ich schon etwas kühler, da ich die Volt auf 1.2 von der cpu gelocked habe. In die Front wollte ich den radi auch bauen, dafür sind die Schläuche aber zu kurz.


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann sind Schläuche und Anschlüsse Standard-Maß. Du könntest die Schläuche also entweder verlängern, oder einfach durch längere ersetzen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (26. Dezember 2016)

Würde auch den Radiator in die Front machen und dann ordentlich Lüfter oben montieren. Habe ich mit meinem Define S ausgiebig getestet (6700K @ 4,8GHz mit H110i GT und GTX980Ti)


----------



## XxPvtPaulaxX (26. Dezember 2016)

[Leser-Test] be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Schwarz (1/1) - Hardware-Journal Forum - Hardware-Journal

ist nicht von mir aber da habe ich die idee her


----------

